# Western Ny Pricing - Residential



## mrplowjr_ez_v (Nov 16, 2005)

Heres the deal:

My father has been in the business for 35 ys or so, and has only raised his prices a buck or two in the past 20 years. years ago it was 10 bucks a push or 175 for the season average 15-20 per year. he's up to 14-15, and 250-275 for the year they're all small 1 and 2 car drives he is picky and will only take the easy ones in "his" neighborhood.

I'm getting into the business this year in another neighborhood, slightly larger drives, most are 1 and 2 car drives 50-75 ft in length.

Not sure what to charge in my area, I hear of some of the lowballers doing it for 175 sometimes even lower. I'm not sure what the going rate is.

Keep in mind: a few years ago Kodak Had big time layoffs, and everyone and their brother got a truck and plow so prices are low as all the "retirees" are out on their free time. 

Lastyear just for practice I had about 5 drives fro relatives and friends charged about 200 for the practice. I had one set of elderly sisters who were neighbors the driveways sucked, one had a turn arround one one side and a 6 ft dropoff on the other both were on hills. I charged 500 fro the pair I subbed through my brother-in-law's Landscraping biz.

Any idears on what I should do with the rates? anyone in my area with EXP. in the field?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If I was still doing driveways, 4 Bills for the season.


----------



## mrplowjr_ez_v (Nov 16, 2005)

I was thinking close to that aswell.

My plan was to do half and half about 12-15 yearly and 12-15 per trip, Keep the per trips on the north south roads if possible. (Blowing and Drifting)

This way if its a fierce winter like we all hope I won't get too burned. and if its a lite winter like last year (4 trips) then I'll still have some money to make it worth while.

If I do this is 20/trip fair? with a 3" trigger.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

See how 25-30 per plow.Then see what they say, not sure about pricing in Rochester.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*welcome to Rochester Hell*

$175 unlimited was 2 years ago low price, last year I think Metro had it to $149. Pricing residential in Monroe county is all over the board. Those that have been plowing for some time and do a good job get the good money. The other 90% are the people looking for the lowest price and have gone thru plowers like water in a seive.

Last winter the "low-ballers" won, and laughed all the way to the bank.

The 10% that are curtious and pay on time also look for complete year-round service.

Keep you overhead low, the distances short, the contacts high and you'll do alright.

I do $250 for the season and get very few calls, but they all book. For me even though I would like to get a lot more money I end up doing landscaping for them also so it's okay.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Last year my driveway contracts started at $275. This year it's $300 or $325. I just cant decide. I dont wanna low ball but dont want to over charge in the same breath.


----------



## Kosty (Nov 3, 2005)

where in rochester are u plowing i got a few contracts im going to get rid off on the westside if u plow out thier


----------

